# 2-4" thick rigid foam



## 01milburnsc (Aug 16, 2006)

I want to build my son a paddle board. I have found several DIY's using rigid XPS builders insulation for the core. 

I can't find any locally so far. 

Any thoughts where I might be able to buy some around the Houston area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

01milburnsc said:


> I want to build my son a paddle board. I have found several DIY's using rigid XPS builders insulation for the core.
> 
> I can't find any locally so far.
> 
> ...


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Owens-Co...uared-Edge-Insulation-Sheathing-45W/100320352


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Buy a real Blank and Shape it yourself.

http://markofoamblanks.net/

Made surfboards in my younger days pretty easy.


----------

